# First UK TV sports feature with my music



## dannymc (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi Guys i thought i'd share this one as its been the first actual placement of mine i've been able to see the visuals against. found it on youtube the other day. my track "close your eyes" which i posted on this forum over a year ago was placed in the Chris Eubank Jr. vs George Groves after-fight feature documentary which aired on ITV4 in the UK last week. i've always been a huge boxing fan and an even bigger rocky movies fan so this was like getting my very own mini rocky movie hehe. here is the video below. you can hear my piano/orchestral track with no voice over at 20.22 as George Groves walks back to his dressing room after the win. actually the whole feature is great for any of you's interested in boxing. enjoy 

Danny


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2018)

Congrats dude! Awesome feeling ain't it?


----------



## dannymc (Feb 28, 2018)

Greg said:


> Congrats dude! Awesome feeling ain't it?



thanks Greg, unreal feeling couldn't stop watching it. its only 30secs of the track but what a buzz to know so many people heard it both on TV and youtube. 

Danny


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2018)

Well done. There is something over here called NFL films and that music really was one the things I loved when I was growing up. Also the music for Italia 90'.


----------



## chrishurn (Feb 28, 2018)

Congratulations, here's to many more to come!  

Cheers.


----------



## mac (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice one @dannymc, keep on grinding mate.


----------



## dannymc (Mar 1, 2018)

mac said:


> Nice one @dannymc, keep on grinding mate.



thanks mac, i will indeed 

Danny


----------



## Oliver (Mar 1, 2018)

congrats!


----------



## muk (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice one Danny, congratulations. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stixman (Mar 2, 2018)

My son was at this fight in Groves camp! Congratulations Danny


----------



## dannymc (Mar 2, 2018)

stixman said:


> My son was at this fight in Groves camp! Congratulations Danny



wow thats cool, thanks man. i hope you showed him this documentary 

Danny


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 3, 2018)

You are on your way to greatness. Remember us small people when you get to the top.


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## dannymc (Mar 4, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> You are on your way to greatness. Remember us small people when you get to the top.



thanks man 

here is the full track for anyone interested in listening. 

Danny


----------



## thov72 (Mar 4, 2018)

happy for you, Danny!!! Good job. And that´s not just the luck of the irish


----------



## toomanynotes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Danny,
Well done, great feeling indeed! Like the music too!
Crack on!


----------



## dannymc (Mar 5, 2018)

toomanynotes said:


> Hi Danny,
> Well done, great feeling indeed! Like the music too!
> Crack on!



thanks mate, appreciate it 

Danny


----------

